# Looking For Empire State J-bodies Alumni



## ADK_Cruze (Dec 8, 2012)

Just as the thread title says, i am looking for folks from the old Empire State J-Bodies forum that may have bought a Chevy Cruze.


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

ADK_Cruze said:


> Just as the thread title says, i am looking for folks from the old Empire State J-Bodies forum that may have bought a Chevy Cruze.


I was on j-body.org when I had a 98 cavalier. I never really did post much.

(Base website though. Are you talking about NY-jbody.org?)


----------



## ADK_Cruze (Dec 8, 2012)

yeah... it's been awhile. we had a meet at the Great Escape way back in 02 or 03 and then the site kind of folded.


----------

